# Puppies!!!!



## dixiedragon (Feb 15, 2016)

Our foster dog gave birth on Friday. 3 tiny King Charles Cavalier Spaniels.

ETA: BTW, if anybody is interested in adopting, PM me. I can send you the name and web page of our rescue organization. We are located in Alabama but we have sent dogs to Texas and Florida, so you don't have to be in Alabama do adopt from us. The puppies (this litter and the new litter I am posting about) are all taken, but we have quite a few lovely, sweet adult dogs.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 15, 2016)

So cute! There is nothing more adorable than puppies.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh, so very cute!


----------



## lsg (Feb 15, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok that picture is just a tease. Ill need to see a lot more pictures to make a proper evaluation of this adorableness. Pls include the mother as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 15, 2016)

How precious they are.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 15, 2016)

Valentine, the mom, was purchased at an auction. Our organization purchases dogs their so they don't end up as puppy mill breeding dogs. The veterinarian recommended against terminating the pregnancy, because it was advanced enough that doing so would be risky for Valentine. We've been fostering her for about 4 weeks. When the puppies are 12 weeks, they will be adopted and then Valentine will be spayed and she will also be adopted.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 15, 2016)

Awww. Who on earth auctions dogs? Hows mom doing?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 15, 2016)

I so miss my pup.  I had to send him to live with my brother because work was having me travel way too much.  Now he is really happy there, has a pup buddy, and rarely ever deals with cold.

But I want one of those  pups!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 15, 2016)

Lucky Valentine, to have people who care enough to save her life. It's easy to turn a blind eye and not do anything. Bless you for your compassion. It renews my faith in human beings when I hear stories like this. 

Now on to the puppies...those pink nose and mouth in the first pic!!! And how tiny they are next to their mom. I love how warm they are, and the little noises they make. Snuggle them for me.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 15, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Awww. Who on earth auctions dogs? Hows mom doing?


 
Most of the auctions are in Missouri - the puppy mill capital of the US. 

Almost all of the dogs we (we being the organization) have rescued have had Giardia, a serious intestinal parasite. Valentine had both giardia and hookworms. 

This particular auction house seems to specialize in small animals, mostly dogs. 

(climbs on soap box). Know where your pets come from! Don't buy a dog or cat at a pet store! Contact your vet and get a recommendation for a good breeder or a rescue organization.


----------



## scott312 (Feb 15, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Our foster dog gave birth on Friday. 3 tiny King Charles Cavalier Spaniels.



We have a new silver lab baby. I got this little bugger for my wife a few weeks ago.



dixiedragon said:


> Valentine, the mom,Valentine will be spayed and she will also be adopted.




Bless her heart.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh puppies!! Thanks for stepping up and taking care of Valentine. Post more pictures as they grow, pleeeeeeeease.


----------



## Susie (Feb 15, 2016)

Must have puppy fix!  Please post more pics soon!


----------



## maya (Feb 15, 2016)

OMG. Everyone of those babies and their mama looks so wonderful. I have rescue dogs, too.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 15, 2016)

Squee!  I was so excited when I saw the thread title and immediately thought of your new foster hoping the puppies belonged to her.  How many are boys and how many are girls?  Definitely give them some snuggles from me!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 15, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Most of the auctions are in Missouri - the puppy mill capital of the US.
> 
> Almost all of the dogs we (we being the organization) have rescued have had Giardia, a serious intestinal parasite. Valentine had both giardia and hookworms.
> 
> ...



We know where our pets came from. ALL of them have been dumped "in the country" by their previous owners. We keep animals alive here out of compassion. These are not hunting machines and will starve if we don't help.

I'll get off my soap box now. DD just hit a raw nerve.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> We know where our pets came from. ALL of them have been dumped "in the country" by their previous owners. We keep animals alive here out of compassion. These are not hunting machines and will starve if we don't help.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now. DD just hit a raw nerve.


 
Did I offend you? I apologize - we also have dogs that were dumped, including this amazing and smart Lab who now lives with my brother. I really appreciate you taking in abandoned dogs!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Feb 16, 2016)

I like this game, here's my little rescue mutt. She was in a bad situation, but is much loved now!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 16, 2016)

GORGEOUS pic! SUCH a sweet face! We have had lots of Labs and lab mixes - but never a chocolate! Only black labs and yellow labs.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 16, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Did I offend you? I apologize - we also have dogs that were dumped, including this amazing and smart Lab who now lives with my brother. I really appreciate you taking in abandoned dogs!



*No ! You did not offend me*. The nerve you touched was the one that goes off when someone take a member of their family and drops them off in the wilderness. There are several of us up and down this stretch of river that take in strays to save them.

I admire what you are doing and just needed to share some space on your soap box while it was already set up.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay, good! I wanted you to know that I was not making a dig at foundling dogs.

When I was little, my parents also lived by a river and people dumped their dogs there. Over the years my parents took in and rehomed 60+ dogs. One of them gave Mom mange when she was pregnant with me!


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 16, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Most of the auctions are in Missouri - the puppy mill capital of the US.



I was under the impression that we Iowans held that awful title.  Puppy mills are rampant here too, unfortunately.  Bless you for taking in Valentine and her pups.  

And I hope you know that by starting this thread you have inadvertently committed yourself to thrice-weekly picture updates on the pups.  This contract is legal and binding; ask anyone!


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> We know where our pets came from. ALL of them have been dumped "in the country" by their previous owners.



My first dog as a little girl was a rat terrier we called Bill - he was a "dump dog" and a wonderful pet.  And I'm the current proud owner of a pit bull who came from the ditches of north Iowa.  My husband calls her "discount dog" when she's done something naughty.:mrgreen:


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes you have now committed to weekly puppy update pics 

I have never bought a dog or cat, they are always rescues. And there has to be a special level of hell for people who abandon animals. I work in a hugely industrial area in the port of Los Angeles, and people abandon dogs and cats there!! You can't even pretend there's hunting and water....


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is Cupid at his daily weigh-in! The puppies have almost doubled in size since their birth on 2/19. Yes, that's my soaping scale!


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh those little pink paws!!!!!


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 18, 2016)

Squeeeee I want to snuggle it!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 18, 2016)

Awww, Cupid is a cutie and you even weighed him in grams


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, look at the puppy!! I wish I could get one. My husband would kill me. I already have 2 dogs.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 29, 2016)

pictures! 1 week old!


----------



## Susie (Feb 29, 2016)

OH MY GOSH!!!!  They are just so cute!!!  I can almost smell the puppy breath!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 29, 2016)

So much cuteness!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 29, 2016)

scott312 said:


> We have a new silver lab baby. I got this little bugger for my wife a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Never heard of a silver lab!!!!!!  Utterly gorgeously adorable!! I only met a white lab 2 years ago.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> We know where our pets came from. ALL of them have been dumped "in the country" by their previous owners. We keep animals alive here out of compassion. These are not hunting machines and will starve if we don't help.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now. DD just hit a raw nerve.


 

We grew up in the country in the Midwest and every one of our pets were dumped in our area, so we had multiple cats and dogs.  Great pets - everyone last one of them.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 29, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Yes you have now committed to weekly puppy update pics
> 
> I have never bought a dog or cat, they are always rescues. And there has to be a special level of hell for people who abandon animals. I work in a hugely industrial area in the port of Los Angeles, and people abandon dogs and cats there!! You can't even pretend there's hunting and water....


 
I'd like to add, that there's also a more hidden "dumping" - small animals like rabbits and hamster get tossed outside to "live in the wild". Its hidden because all they have to do is open the door and put them out....rodents don't go seeking out people for food so people aren't aware of the problem.

We were at a community park when our 6 year old started yelling to get a box....she'd found a hamster burrowing in the dirt!  (we had 2 hamsters so she knew what they looked like)


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 29, 2016)

O...M...G...the pinkness of it all! The toes, and noses and fuzzy little lips. And I love how they love to sleep piled on top of each other, like they can't get close enough. I'm just undone.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 29, 2016)

Aaaaagh puppy toes!! Hows momma doing? I always try to give the moms lots of attention too cause everyone oodles over the puppies.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 29, 2016)

Mama is doing great! She has very good maternal instincts! She is eating well - 3 cups a day! Which is a LOT considering she weighs 25 lbs.

We have to keep the puppies isolated from our 6 (yes, six) other dogs, so we can't let her roam freely between the puppy room and the rest of the house. So we go in there and hang out with her, and we let her out to roam about once an hour.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the picture update. They are adorable.


----------



## TeresaT (Feb 29, 2016)

I might have asked this once before, but is there a "Puppy Breath" Fragrance Oil?  I'll buy a barrel of that stuff!  Those little guys are sweet.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 29, 2016)

so sweet!


----------



## BubblyPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

They are so cute


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2016)

Week 4 pictures:
The single pic is of Oakley, the only girl.


----------



## Judiraz (Mar 14, 2016)

I miss having a dog so much! Those babies are precious.

On the animal dumping issue, here in Florida there is a serious problem with people dumping exotic pets. The state recently had a python hunt because these huge snakes were killing off native species in the Everglades. There were captures (and kills) of snakes > 12 feet long! They also have problems with non native lizards, insects, and tropical fish being released into the wild.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2016)

I remember back when my girls where in school people would dump iguanas. Theses people would buy a cute little baby iggie and not be able to handle them when the became full grown iggies. My daughter had a full grown male iggie that weighed 11 lbs. I even rescued iggies from pet stores that did not know how to care for the. We had one that had lost most of her toes from malnutrition. Got her healthy and a good home. Our other iggie was a rescued female and she newer grew or 4 lbs, but she lived for 10 years and had a great life. I really hate people that mistreat and dump animals. Pet stores are some of the biggest culprits in my opinion, they should not sell cutesy little reptiles that will become very large hard to handle reptiles


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 14, 2016)

You should have no trouble at all finding these cuties forever homes!
Miss having a dog when I see the pups but we really like the freedom we have  without one.

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh my wow the CUTE!! I cant stand the cute!!! Oakley looks so serious!
How's mama doing? Is she happier? I bet she's happier. And tired.


----------



## Saipan (Mar 15, 2016)

Your puppies are cute.   My dog had puppies on 2/24/2016.  I created a thread in this general chat area about puppies, and it was deleted.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2016)

Mama is doing great! She has no heart murmur, which is REALLY good for a 5 year old Cavalier. Heart failure is the #1 cause of death in this breed.  We actually have a dog cardiologist who is a very active member of our group. 90% of her patients are Cavaliers.

No trouble finding forever homes - there are already dozens of applications. We are very fortunate in that this breed is very popular and not extremely common, so we have no problems finding forever homes.

I will be sad to see Mama go. The puppies are cute and stuff, but their lives will be safe and happy from birth onward. They will go from our safe, loving home to a safe, loving forever home. Mama dog has gone from a puppy mill to the auction block to our home. Intellectually I know that her forever home will be safe and loving and she will be happy, but emotionally I am worried about her.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's a thread with pics I did of soap inspired by this breed:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49970

Old thread please don't bump!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay, these puppy threads have far too much cuteness in them!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 20, 2016)

^^^^ agreed. Keep the cuteness coming!


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh, those are just the most adorable little guys. They have snuffle faces!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

7 weeks! Only 5 more until they go to their forever homes.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

Second picture.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

This is Oakley, the only girl. She is so dainty!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

The two boys - Romeo (the smaller one) and Cupid (the massive one). Cupid has many names - Mr. Chunk, Tank and Jumbo. He weighs 8 lbs, 10 oz. Romeo weighs 5 lbs, 10 oz. Oakley is slightly less than Romeo.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

The puppies are pretty much weaned. If they can, they are happy to latch on and nurse, but they are very bitey so Mama Dog doesn't let them nurse for long! They are eating a puppy pre-kibble. The pieces are very small.

Unfortunately, due to hormones, Mama Dog's hair is falling out. But it will come back! And she has ring-worm, which we are treating. Another reason to keep her away from the puppies - it is very contagious.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 4, 2016)

There will be no problem finding homes for the pups. I'm positive!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh! Look at those precious faces! Absolutely adorable and what fun you must be having. Lots of work, I know, but a laugh a minute (at least when they aren't chewing up your favorite pair of slippers, lol). I'm SO thankful I don't live near you. My DH is a dog LOVER so he'd need one... or three....


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> There will be no problem finding homes for the pups. I'm positive!


 
No problems at all. Our rescue group already has a waiting list. This breed is quite popular right now, but also very expensive. And in this case, both Mom and Dad are heart-murmur free at 5 years old, which is fabulous. Heart failure is the #1 cause of death for this breed.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2016)

Too CUTE!!! Thanks for the new pictures.


----------



## soaring1 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are darling.  I would have a hard time getting rid of them.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2016)

Puppies are now in there forever homes! This is the girl, now named Mysti. She will be trained to be a therapy dog.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2016)

This is the little boy, formerly known as Romeo. He now lives in Texas. His owners hadn't decided on a name for him yet.


----------



## kchaystack (May 6, 2016)

I would love to have gotten one - but just do not have time to train a new pup.  Sigh.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2016)

Dad got very attached the biggest boy, formerly Cupid, now Tank. So we ended up keeping one. A little embarrassing since we swore up and down we wouldn't! This is our pack. Left to right -
Leo (black and white on the arm of the couch)
Bailey (the Lab)
Bonnie (brown and white on top of Bailey - puppy mill rescue)
Dixie (another puppy mill rescue)
Keybler
Tank
Oliver (rescue)

Mama Valentine had her surgery on Monday. No teeth pulled, which is great news! Her hair is coming back. She'll be available for adoption soon.


----------



## dibbles (May 6, 2016)

What an adorable collection of family members you have! It sounds like the other puppies will be very happy in their new homes, and for Mysti to eventually be a therapy dog is awesome. (I don't blame you for keeping one of the puppies.)


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2016)

We learned this after we decided we wanted him, Tank actually didn't have any other prospective homes. As you can see from the pics, he does not have the classic Cavalier look. Also, he's going to be about 30 pounds, vs the 15-20 that is typical of the breed - they are technically a toy breed. And he is very active and bitey! Honestly - he's a Labrador in a Cavalier suit. Which suits us fine! But a home wanting a typical Cavalier probably wouldn't have been happy with Tank. We were feeling a bit guilty about keeping one and depriving somebody who really wanted him, but now we don't have to feel guilty!

We'll be fostering another litter after Memorial Day. Only for 3 weeks, though, to socialize them. Those are all normal size, no Tanks! So I solemnly swear we will not keep one! (If you don't believe me, I don't blame you.)


----------



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2016)

Here's Mysti! Last weekend she went to Tennessee and visited a spinnery! Her new mom is an avid crocheter.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2016)

And Tank! He now weighs 16 lb, 6 oz! That peppermill is 14" tall.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 19, 2016)

Aw!! Tank is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 19, 2016)

Aaaw, so cute I can almost not handle it!


----------



## TeresaT (May 19, 2016)

I'm so glad that you kept Tank (and got rid of the name Cupid!).  He's a gorgeous guy!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I'm so glad that you kept Tank (and got rid of the name Cupid!). He's a gorgeous guy!


 
Thanks! Between us, my family and I also thought Cupid was a dumb name.

Here's a pic of Valentine and her puppies at their final photoshoot!

We think Tank actually had a different father and we are getting a DNA test done, just to satisfy our curiosity.

Tank is the one on the left.

Mama Valentine has been adopted and is living the sweeeeeeet life in Florida! Her new home is near the beach...on a lake...with a pool. So jealous!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2016)

NEW LITTER!

These puppies were born in March during a cold snap. The breeder kept the mom in an unheated garage. The puppies got cold, so mom rejected them. 4 of the 7 died. The rescue volunteer was, luckily, a nurse and was able to give them subcutaneous fluids and save 3 of the litter.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2016)

Trying to get these roughly in order:
Nursing:


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2016)

One week pictures! So precious! These dogs come in 4 colors: Blenheim (brown and white, like Tank and his litter), tri-color (officially called King Charles), black and tan (Prince Charles), and red (Ruby).


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 10, 2016)

Cute pics.  Adorable puppies.  I'm such a softie.  I'd have to keep them all.  That's why I could never volunteer as a foster.  My doors only open one way!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah, Dad's already campaigning to keep one. We have SEVEN dogs! And 2 cats!

BTW, if anybody is interested in adopting, PM me. I can send you the name and web page of our rescue organization. We are located in Alabama but we have sent dogs to Texas and Florida, so you don't have to be in Alabama do adopt from us. These guys all have prospective homes, but we have lovely, sweet adult dogs still looking!


----------



## ZerbyPirkel (Jun 10, 2016)

wow...thank you for posting this. at one time I wanted to do rescue work...gonna have to look into it...


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 19, 2016)

There are 14 dogs at my house today.
Our 7.
3 foster puppies.
My sister's 3.
My brother's 1.

ETA: That mandala in the background is a quilt my mom made!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow, that is a lot of doggies in one place!! I have your same couch, but mine is a cherry color


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 19, 2016)

14 dogs and your house is spotless.  I have three dogs and junk all over the place, including fluff from the pillow Max killed last month.  I need a keeper.  You know, like they have at zoos.  I definitely need a keeper.  Your house is beautiful and the dogs totally rock!!  My favorite is the couch surfer.  Ivy does that; 57 pounds on the back of the couch.

ETA:  I recognize Tank!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 19, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> 14 dogs and your house is spotless.  I have three dogs and junk all over the place, including fluff from the pillow Max killed last month.  I need a keeper.  You know, like they have at zoos.  I definitely need a keeper.  Your house is beautiful and the dogs totally rock!!  My favorite is the couch surfer.  Ivy does that; 57 pounds on the back of the couch.
> 
> ETA:  I recognize Tank!!



Thanks for the compliment! I will take the complement on the dogs and the house being beautiful - mom quilts and we have gorgeous quilts all over the place! However, the house is NOT spotless! We especially picked up and vacuumed right before this pic - like 10 minutes before. Before that the room was covered in pee pads (the puppies are only 10 weeks old) and shreds of newspaper and paper towels.


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 19, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> There are 14 dogs at my house today.



#squadgoals


----------

